# What are the best upland bird hunting boots?



## mbl223

I am going to Kansas this year to do some pheasant hunting and need a comfortable pair of 6 or 8 inch boots.  I have a pair of Danners, but need a backup pair.

Thanks


----------



## Lane Morrell

IMO, you have the best.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I really like my Irish Setters, but they're 10".  I've always liked Browning Featherweights as well...

Danners are about as good as it gets, though.


----------



## TurkeyH90

To me Danners are the best. Got 4 pair. One pair is 7yrs old. Check the Sportsman Guide sometimes I have seen Danners go about half price.


----------



## maker4life

Russell  Signature South 40's


----------



## Wood Smoke

Russells,Danners, Irish Setters ,etc. are all fine boots for certain but for the money I have to put in a good word for Cabela's Kangaroo Upland boots.  I'm hard to fit....got a very wide foot....and I ordered a pair two years ago for a S.D. trip and they are great.  They are as comfortable as my favorite casual shoes or sneakers.  I started deer hunting in them here in GA, and unfortunately my not so old LaCrosse deer hunting boots have not seen the light of day in a long time because the Kangaroos are so comfortable and much lighter.  

They come in a variety of styles insulated and uninsulated.  I go the uninsulated route and just wear good heavy cold weather socks and sock liners for cold days.  Also, I doubt you would ever have anything but A+ customer service from Cabelas if you had an issue with them!  My only recommendation is that you should get a 8" or 9" boot because the first time you walk through a muddy, only partly dry prarie slough and get sucked in over your ankles you'll be glad you have the extra boot height.


----------



## huntindawg

ha..get you some russells and wear them out there and then show me a picture of your blisters when you get back...they do look really good but as far as walking up pheasants, you could do a lot better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

anybody ever got the funds up to buy a pair of Gokey's from Orvis?


----------



## Wood Smoke

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> anybody ever got the funds up to buy a pair of Gokey's from Orvis?



In this economy.....are you kidding?    We all like nice huntin' stuff but $400 plus for a pair of upland boots?  Haven't checked lately but I dont think even Russell's are that much coin!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Wood Smoke said:


> In this economy.....are you kidding?    We all like nice huntin' stuff but $400 plus for a pair of upland boots?  Haven't checked lately but I dont think even Russell's are that much coin!



yeah everytime Im in there I resist the urge to even try a pair on.  I guess I'm thinking they'll just pick me up right off the ground if I put em on...


----------



## clent586

I have a pair of distressed Wolverine Durashocks that I have had for 6-7 years. I hunt everything in them and I do ALOT of walking during Turkey season. Clent


----------



## Nitro

huntindawg said:


> ha..get you some russells and wear them out there and then show me a picture of your blisters when you get back...they do look really good but as far as walking up pheasants, you could do a lot better.



Obviously, you have never owned a pair of Russell Boots.

I have NEVER had a blister from mine- in over 25 years of wearing various different models of Russell boots. They are custom made to YOUR feet. Try getting Danner, Cabela's, Browning, Irish Setter, GA Boot, or ANY other manufacturer to build a custom boot for you. 

I always laugh when I read these comments about Russell. Buy a pair and really speak from experience.

I will be wearing Russell boots on upland hunts in WA, OR, IA, MN and AZ this year. You won't find more varied conditions, Russell boots will handle them all just fine.

I could buy any boot on the market and I wear Russell- specifically South 40s and Zephyr IIs - in all kinds of terrain. They are worth every cent.


----------



## maker4life

Nitro I would almost bet he's never even seen a pair of South 40's or Bird Shooter's .


----------



## coveyrise90

Nitro said:


> Obviously, you have never owned a pair of Russell Boots.
> 
> I have NEVER had a blister from mine- in over 25 years of wearing various different models of Russell boots. They are custom made to YOUR feet. Try getting Danner, Cabela's, Browning, Irish Setter, GA Boot, or ANY other manufacturer to build a custom boot for you.
> 
> I always laugh when I read these comments about Russell. Buy a pair and really speak from experience.
> 
> I will be wearing Russell boots on upland hunts in WA, OR, IA, MN and AZ this year. You won't find more varied conditions, Russell boots will handle them all just fine.
> 
> I could buy any boot on the market and I wear Russell- specifically South 40s and Zephyr IIs - in all kinds of terrain. They are worth every cent.



I agree. I had a pair of Russell Cavaliers and they were great. Looked real good too.
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_pullon/cavalier.html
I just got two pair of Gokey Boots for this season. I have the pullons and the snake boots. I haven't worn them in the field yet so I can't comment on that but I bet they are as good as the Russells. 

http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...1089&group_id=9415&cat_id=9461&subcat_id=9462
http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...1089&group_id=9415&cat_id=9461&subcat_id=9462


If you have any question about the quality, go on eBay and look up Russell Moccasin and Gokey. Used, 50 year-old pairs still sell for $100 or more!

I have pair of Danner Covey boots. They don't even compare to the Russells or Gokey (but they cost a crap load less!). I have had the Danners for 2 years..... never even used them..... not when I have Gokeys or Russells in my closet.

Adam


----------



## Nitro

The Gokeys are nice looking boots. I did not know they made customs. Learn something new all the time.

Those prices make Russell look like a great deal!!!!

I bet they will last a long time and give you great service.


----------



## huntindawg

maker, i worked down in your neck of the woods on several different quail plantations...trust me, I know what a pair of south 40s or bird shooter's look like.  I've seen them on the feet of the richest people in the area, and I've had several of them tell me they wear them for the status symbol only. 
When you don't have another sporting good store in town other than Kevin's or Stafford's, you're almost forced to buy them uncomfortable boots.  
I've owned a pair and will never own another.  I think it's funny when people don't like them, others get all riled up about it.


----------



## maker4life

I think we'll just have to dissagree on that one . I agree though a lot of folks just buy the name but those South 40's are some flat comfortable boots .


----------



## Nitro

huntindawg said:


> maker, i worked down in your neck of the woods on several different quail plantations...trust me, I know what a pair of south 40s or bird shooter's look like.  I've seen them on the feet of the richest people in the area, and I've had several of them tell me they wear them for the status symbol only.
> When you don't have another sporting good store in town other than Kevin's or Stafford's, you're almost forced to buy them uncomfortable boots.
> I've owned a pair and will never own another.  I think it's funny when people don't like them, others get all riled up about it.



Makes sense now- you bought off the shelf. Why didn't you order Custom made?? Then you would have had a boot built for your feet??


----------



## maker4life

Nitro said:


> Makes sense now- you bought off the shelf. Why didn't you order Custom made?? Then you would have had a boot built for your feet??



Exactly . I've got my custom fit form filled out and ready to go for the new Signature's . Got to pay a few bills first but they're coming .


----------



## huntindawg

I never said I bought off the shelf..I was trying to get at why those boots are so popular down there in maker's neck of the woods.

No, I ordered them, and while they weren't uncomfortable for everyday wearing, they weren't the best at keeping my feet dry consistently.  And when you have damp feet, you have blisters..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

what kind of warranty on the russells?  unlimited lifetime?

Boots are not a thing I like to skimp on, especially if I'm going to spend as much time in them as some of you guys.  Just wondering if spending $400 on boots gets me a pair for the rest of my life...


----------



## huntindawg

yeah, unlimited on the uppers..you have to pay to resole, unless they've changed something.


----------



## huntindawg

well i just went and checked on their website..it appears they are charging now to 'repair.'  so i guess it's not unlimited..

but if you wear them out, you've done something..i will give them that


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

that's fair enough, I guess.  in the future, I might be willing to pay that if I'm gonna hunt in them more than 10 days a year.  until then, I'll be satisfied with my Gore Tex Irish Setters.  They've suited me well from 80 degree days in South Georgia to 20 degree days in South Dakota so far.

Might just get up the nerve to try on a pair of Gokeys next time I'm in Orvis, too.  Maybe they'll have a pair for cheap at the Warehouse Sale (Gwinnett Convention Center, Oct 24-26.)


----------



## Lane Morrell

The only 2 problems I have had with Russell boots are 1) they kill my back.  2) Maker4life and a few others started a fight one night and someone stole 1 of my cavaliers out of my truck.  There is a 1 legged person in Decatur county with a nice boot! I can still remember Chick swinging that rake.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Cabelas kangaroo hyde field boots. They are comfy, tough and cheap.

The CRP fields, briars, will eat up a pair of cow leather boots. The kangaroo hide is soft yet tough as nails.


----------



## maker4life

Lane Morrell said:


> The only 2 problems I have had with Russell boots are 1) they kill my back.  2) Maker4life and a few others started a fight one night and someone stole 1 of my cavaliers out of my truck.  There is a 1 legged person in Decatur county with a nice boot! I can still remember Chick swinging that rake.



A night I will never forget .The more I think about it the more I think Chick might have grabbed that boot before he could get a hold of the rake !
Man we had some wild ones .


----------



## Lane Morrell

maker4life said:


> A night I will never forget .The more I think about it the more I think Chick might have grabbed that boot before he could get a hold of the rake !
> Man we had some wild ones .



You reckon he can afford to buy me a new pair now that Zaxby's has come to town?


----------



## maker4life

Stebo called me Monday and told me to be careful . Said big boy was hiding in the bushes across the street taking down names and lisence plate #'s .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

maker and Lane, sound like you guys know how to have fun...


----------



## butchbutch

*kansas*

I've been going out there for the last 6 years. The first weekend of Dec. and my L.L.Beans have kept my feet warm and dry.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maker and Lane, sound like you guys know how to have fun...



Come on down to south Ga, we'll show ya somethin'.


----------



## KILLDUX

Russells hands down. I will never own another pair of boots.


----------



## fatduckboy

DANNER  southern outdoor sportsman has them 50 to 75 dollars off right now


----------



## SHMELTON

I rabbit hunt, turkey hunt, quail hunt, and hunt just about anything else in my, Georgia boot ranch boots.  They slip on, and if you buy really tight at first they fit your feet in about 2 wks.  The good part about them slipping on and off, you can get the briars out without having to sit down and unlace your boots.  and if you step in a creek that is to deep you can dump the water out.  I have yet to get a blister from them, they are waterproof, and are very light.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I have a pair of Red Wing Irish Setters that I have had since I was 14 (I am 51 now).  After replacing the soles three times, they are my favorite boot as long as it is wet or not raining.  They are not water proof any more.  

But what ever boot you pick, stay away from big cleated boots.  It is flat land, cleats just pick up mud when its wet and add to the weight.


----------



## h20fowlin

Crocs!


----------



## MrgreenJeans

I own a pair of the Russell zephers and they are like strapping a 2*/4 to your foot. There is literally no cusion in the sole. The crepe soles also wore out in 9 months or less. It is mandatory to be "gellin" when sporting the Russells. I will not be buying another pair.


----------



## Luke0927

just bought some 6.5" danner expedition GTX's and they fit really well...I'll be wearing them in SD in couple days I'll let you know how they are


----------

